# Did you find any sheds?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you find any sheds?
This is our stash. We went out with our good friend Jerry slaugh. We put in a combined estimated 20 miles.






























We also found some wild buffalo 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't go out. Looks like you had fun with the girls!-----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Just like a Easter egg hunt !!!!!!

It just came a little early this year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Opening day looked like opening morning of the rifle hunt on general unit. Camps and vehicles everywhere. We actually didn't see to many people who found sheds. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

We picked up a few. Good to just get out in the hills and scout for turkeys and enjoy the green up. Antlers were a bonus. Looks like you guys had fun!









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw about 12 trucks parked along the highway near Tooele in about a one mile stretch.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder if TEX-O-BOB has been out after them?

-Ov-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like he loaded them up









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

-_O-

Good on him! I'm sure it was his shed dogs that did the actual finding..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My neighbor had the actual footage of a 6 point shedding, headed up there first light and another was just ahead of them and got them. Found a different 6 point pair and was happy with that. He says they sell for $12-$19/lb?! So he has about $250 minimum there. He said there were a lot of guys empty handed, we can only assume that a lot of that is due to the guys illegally collecting them early and stashing them. April 1st seemed a bit extreme for my area, I havent seen anything down this low in about 5 weeks, but I cant speak for other parts of the state. 
Apparently it is fairly common to post property very actively now for the sheds and many of which take the liberty of posting a lot of other people's private property (w/o authorization) and even posting public land to keep people out. Gotta know your maps to fight these morons. One guy in Huntington canyon is known for this in posting Pacificorp property as if it is his own then trying to run people off of FS land because they own a few small parcels. This guy from Sanpete County has been reported numerous times, but not quite prosecuted yet for some reason?? Those are the kind of guys you want to have a UWN party for going up and hunting it everywhere where he has illegally posted...off my rant -O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

To Huge:

God made all men.....A Garmin GPS with a property ownership chip keeps him honest.--SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, shed hunting has gotten out of control. 

As was stated last year in a shed thread........
Shed hunting is gay.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Found one whole shed. Did see a group of 8 or so bulls, all still wearing their head gear. So there's still time...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Meh. I don't care what anyone else thinks. It's still fun to get out for whatever reason. Plus, antlers are cool. Stay home if you want though. 

Maybe I'd feel different about it if I was going to an area inundated with guys looking for sheds. Saw one other guy yesterday, and he was about 3 hours late to the party.

I look for sheds while scouting for turkeys in the same area I hunt deer and elk, so any time I get to spend out there just gets me a little better acquainted with where I hunt and what lives there. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Found one whole shed. Did see a group of 8 or so bulls, all still wearing their head gear. So there's still time...


Photos or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's almost unbelievable how popular shed hunting has become..:!:

It's unreal how many camp trailers, ATV trailers, trucks with wheelers in them,
that were heading out of Spanish fork canyon this afternoon.
Looked like a GS hunt weekend!


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

I didn't go.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I went out and found a couple, but I guess I misunderstood, but that's happening more and more lately. That's what I get for going out on April 1st.




Top of page, yes another angel got his wings.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I found only one shed, it had my lawn mower inside............ I mowed the lawn instead of looking for more sheds, I would hate to see what other people have inside theirs.... But apparently people are nosey and even racing to find sheds, I don't get it. I mean why race to a building to do work, the lawn will be there later in the day, no need to get up early or camp out, and in no way is my shed worth $12 to $19 a pound, its aluminum, others must be made of Dodo bones and floored with the pelts of unicorns.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> It's almost unbelievable how popular shed hunting has become..:!:
> 
> It's unreal how many camp trailers, ATV trailers, trucks with wheelers in them,
> that were heading out of Spanish fork canyon this afternoon.
> Looked like a GS hunt weekend!


Not everyone was out shed hunting. Some people just like to camp over conference weekend and spring break. Most people don't know (or care) about shed hunting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Loke said:


> Not everyone was out shed hunting. Some people just like to camp over conference weekend and spring break. Most people don't know (or care) about shed hunting.


There may have been a few of those but 90% were hiking for them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

2full said:


> Ya, shed hunting has gotten out of control.
> 
> As was stated last year in a shed thread........
> Shed hunting is gay.


 :ban:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not everybody likes to shed hunt that's fine more for me. I feel it's a good way to spend some time with my girls and friends outside in early spirng. Finding a horn is only a bonus. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Me and my family are just getting into it. I look at it this way. It's good quality time with the fam. Also I definitely need the exercise (put on a few pounds this winter):hungry:. With that being said , my wife is a exercise freak. She said that she would love to start shed hunting. She says nothing better than getting a good ten mile hike in.:shock: Now its something involved with hunting that we can do together as a family and I don't have to get after my kiddos for being so loud. My favorite thing is that it gets the kids away from all the dang electronics. We was able to get out with some good friends and found a few. Great times and got to see some great country.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> Me and my family are just getting into it. I look at it this way. It's good quality time with the fam. Also I definitely need the exercise (put on a few pounds this winter):hungry:. With that being said , my wife is a exercise freak. She said that she would love to start shed hunting. She says nothing better than getting a good ten mile hike in.:shock: Now its something involved with hunting that we can do together as a family and I don't have to get after my kiddos for being so loud. My favorite thing is that it gets the kids away from all the dang electronics. We was able to get out with some good friends and found a few. Great times and got to see some great country.


That looks like quite the haul!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is one my dad found the first day! That's my nephew holding it.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> Me and my family are just getting into it. I look at it this way. It's good quality time with the fam. Also I definitely need the exercise (put on a few pounds this winter):hungry:. With that being said , my wife is a exercise freak. She said that she would love to start shed hunting. She says nothing better than getting a good ten mile hike in.:shock: Now its something involved with hunting that we can do together as a family and I don't have to get after my kiddos for being so loud. My favorite thing is that it gets the kids away from all the dang electronics. We was able to get out with some good friends and found a few. Great times and got to see some great country.


The big set looks like a pair. Great haul! I'm sure I'll get into it when the kids are older too.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The big set looks like a pair. Great haul! I'm sure I'll get into it when the kids are older too.


My buddy found that set.
Here's the pair put on a fake skull.
He found a couple more that were a little bit bigger. It was his lucky day.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saturday, while turkey hunting on Beaver.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Saturday, while turkey hunting on Beaver.


How was turkey hunting?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Saturday, while turkey hunting on Beaver.


Right on the road. That's my kind of shed

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> How was turkey hunting?


I'd call it just OK,
There were birds, but NO WERE close to last years numbers.
That lion is living on turkeys , PLUS I found out the DWR transplanted
a bunch from the canyon we were hunting 6 weeks ago.......

We will be moving to either Boulder or Fillmore for the next round.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Right on the road. That's my kind of shed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep! Thats EXACTLY were it laid.

DEAD center on a wheeler trail...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> I found out the DWR transplanted
> a bunch from the canyon we were hunting 6 weeks ago.......


Happened to me a couple of years ago. I was pissed to find that out.


----------

